# Is there baggage storage at Pisa Centrale?



## margaretlb (Mar 13, 2014)

My daughter and I arrive in Pisa from NYC at 11:30 am. If we feel energetic after the flight, we'd like to see the Leaning Tower before proceeding to Montecatini Terme. Can someone advise if there is a baggage storage at Pisa Centrale? I've googled but can't find any information more recent than 2008 so I don't want to rely on that. The Trenitalia site doesn't seem to list Pisa - but that servicio tab is only offered in Italian.


----------



## Elena - Florence Guide (Mar 13, 2014)

Ciao Margaret!
Good morning from a sunny Florence! If you arrive in Pisa at 11:30 and you feel like starting your holiday with a stroll in the Fields of Miracles you may first have a cappuccino to get some energy and then proceed to Pisa Centrale railway station.

When you are at the airport follow the signs to PISA AIRPORT STAZIONE. The train station is just outside the airport, 5 minute walk only.

Catch the first train to PISA CENTRALE, according to the official TRENITALIA Schedule:
http://www.trenitalia.com/

I am sending you a few ideas about the frequent connections you will find:

PISA FERMATA AEROPORTO 12:00      Pisa Centrale  12:08

PISA FERMATA AEROPORTO 12:10      Pisa Centrale  12:18

PISA FERMATA AEROPORTO 12:20      Pisa Centrale  12:28 

PISA FERMATA AEROPORTO 12:30      Pisa Centrale   12:38

STOP IN PISA CENTRALE: Florence and PISA are the only two railway stations in Tuscany which offer luggage deposit.

Look for “*deposito bagagli*".
When you get off the train, the deposito bagagli is to the right at the far end of Platform #1, close to the police office. It costs about 3 euros for 12 hours. 
Have your passport ready for identification.

Once you dropp your luggage have a nice stroll to the CAMPO DEI MIRACOLI (Field of Miracles) where you can admire the famous Cathedral, Baptistry, Monumental Cemetery and ....not to be missed, the Leaning tower.

Have a great day, a presto! Elena


----------



## Lourdes (Mar 13, 2014)

As Elena has said, you're in luck since Pisa and Florence are the only train stations with luggage deposits in all of Tuscany. A few years ago, the tourism office in Lucca was also organizing the service at their office (so not the train station) but I am not sure whether that is still the case today.


----------



## margaretlb (Mar 13, 2014)

Molto grazie, Elena and Lourdes!


----------



## Rpai (Feb 23, 2016)

*Baggage storage at Pisa Centrale*



margaretlb said:


> My daughter and I arrive in Pisa from NYC at 11:30 am. If we feel energetic after the flight, we'd like to see the Leaning Tower before proceeding to Montecatini Terme. Can someone advise if there is a baggage storage at Pisa Centrale? I've googled but can't find any information more recent than 2008 so I don't want to rely on that. The Trenitalia site doesn't seem to list Pisa - but that servicio tab is only offered in Italian.



Do they charge 3 euros per suitcase?


----------



## Lourdes (Mar 1, 2016)

The baggage deposit counter in Pisa is open from 6am to 9pm year round.

Cost per luggage for 12 hours is now 4 euro, 6 euros for up to 24 hours.

There are special rates for groups.


----------



## Mahi Payardha (Apr 6, 2016)

*Pisa and Florence: thanks for the info*

Thank you for such great information Elena and Lourdes!  Very clear and helpful!

Do you have any recommendations for hotels in Florence and what to see in a day?

I am travelling with my parents. My mom cannot walk a lot, she gets tired fast so i am looking for a comfortable hotel in the city center with helpful staff.Rome has not been such a great experience.They try to charge one extra for everything. Even to check out at 9 Am.


What would you recommend to see in florence with parents? a Relaxing walking kind of way.

Thank you in advance! Gratzie

Mahi


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 6, 2016)

I would suggest the first of these self-guided tours which keeps you in a very limited area in the heart of the city: https://www.visitflorence.com/itineraries-in-florence/three-walking-itineraries.html

I would suggest you also try to find a hotel or B&B very central in this same area so that you cut down on the amount of walking you and your parents do, as well as having a place nearby to head back to if you need a break. I would recommend Al Duomo B&B as they are in a great location (with great views) and have a  lift/elevator!


----------



## DonnaDenise (Apr 7, 2016)

*Travelling Florence*

Buongiorno - 

last year a friend came with his 80+ parents and he organized a trip at http://www.ecogreentours.eu/ - they are little golf carts that take you on a tour of Florence.

He loved it, and his parents got to see everything in a comfortable way.  

There are lots of alternatives, but I happen to have had a hands on experience with them.

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Walruswf (Apr 10, 2017)

*How big is the baggage deposit size?*

Hi miss,

I have 2 big bags (each size 80cm x 60 cm x 40 cm)
And 1 small bag (60 x 50 x 20)

Is it possible to keep them at the deposit bag at Pisa Centrale Terminal?

Thanks




Lourdes said:


> The baggage deposit counter in Pisa is open from 6am to 9pm year round.
> 
> Cost per luggage for 12 hours is now 4 euro, 6 euros for up to 24 hours.
> 
> There are special rates for groups.


----------

